# Is there a breed called a California dwarf???



## zoecat6 (Apr 19, 2005)

I picked up this 4 week old baby tonight at a LPSand it was labled as a California dwarf. Is this a breed, theonly californians that I know of are full sizerabbits?











If that isn't what it is, any idea on what it is? It seemssmall enough to be a dwarf and the ears are quite small. Alsoit has red eyes if that helps at all.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is a pic of an adult Californian, yours looks like one too me  But it might be a mixed californian, I'm not sure 






~Amy


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2005)

We Need Pams experteye on this one , i have seen 2different rabbits look exactlly like thisand one was a californian , andthe other was a rex withHimmi markingswhhaaaaaaa i am so confused , are theyactually the same breed and ifnot whats makes them different ??? 

That Baby is just precious !!At 4 weeks old for one thing itshouldnt be away from the mommy , butI understand where it camefrom and all , noprobs here it willthrive under your care I amsure of it , for another its goingto be hard to say howbig it may actually getas yet , Im not going toventure a quess I will letthe expert tell you , But i doknow its an adorablebunny if that helps !!


----------



## zoecat6 (Apr 19, 2005)

Here she is snuggled up to my 9 week old holland lop. Shejust seemsreally small not to be a dwarf breed but I am by nomeans an expert. Also I'm losing confidence that my hollandlop really is a holland lop because she is growing really fast and isalready bigger than my full grown netherland dwarf.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2005)

The little cutieappears to bea Himalayan colored Netherland Dwarf.
The baby will get whiter on the body as it ages and looses its baby "frosting".

There are many breeds thathave the same color variety as theCalifornian rabbit including some Lops, Angoras, American Sable sports,Jersey Woolies, Mini Satins, Mini Rex, Rex, Netherland Dwarfs and Satinrabbits. The color may also appear in other breeds and is arecessive form of albinism. In other parts of the world,there are more breeds that have the Californian aka Himalayan akaPointed White coloration.

Pam


----------



## zoecat6 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks! I really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2005)

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> Here she is snuggled up to my 9 week old holland lop. Shejust seemsreally small not to be a dwarf breed but I am by nomeans an expert. Also I'm losing confidence that my hollandlop really is a holland lop because she is growing really fast and isalready bigger than my full grown netherland dwarf.




The Holland Lop may mature at double the size of your Netherland, so Iwouldn't rule out Holland as a possibility (especially if compared to avery small Dwarf). We have some purebred Hollands that weighin at a whopping 4.08 or more (brood does). And I can attestto them being purebred, because I can actually go back 20 generationson some of their pedigrees 

Pam


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2005)

lol i swearthe colorations of so manyrabbits being the sameis going to be the end of melol I willjust stay confused andask for the expertto juggle it out lol :shock:


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Apr 19, 2005)

Again Pam, You beat me to it! Lol! And you hitthe nail on the head.. man, I'm going to have to get quicker at this. Ido this mainly just because I get to learn so much.

Kat


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 20, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> lol i swear the colorations of so many rabbits being the sameis going to be the end of me lol I will just stay confused and ask forthe expert to juggle it out lol :shock:



Ditto!! 

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2005)

Many times it's hard to tell, so I just have tothrow out my best guess -- that's why its better to have input from anumber of people 



Pam


----------

